# Greetings



## DetMuscle (Apr 19, 2012)

New here. From another forum that Ive been with for about 6 years. Still there, but..I like this forum. So, I registered. Married to a cool girl and have 3 kids. Had first child at age 42. So young family. I belive in God and Country. Bit of a patriot u could say. Spent the better part of the last 6 years in Iraq and Afganistan as a civilian/. Got out of the Army in the 70's/ I use AAS and make no excuses for it to anybody. I know what works for me. I like being fit at my aqe. Thats about it coolcats. Thanks for having me.

DM


----------



## Arnold (Apr 19, 2012)

DetMuscle, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Apr 19, 2012)

Welcome Bro!!!!!


----------



## DetMuscle (Apr 19, 2012)

charley said:


> Welcome Bro!!!!!



Thanks


----------



## ebn2002 (Apr 19, 2012)

Welcome Detroit Bro!


----------



## brazey (Apr 19, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 19, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## DetMuscle (Apr 19, 2012)

ebn2002 said:


> Welcome Detroit Bro!





brazey said:


> Welcome...





aminoman74 said:


> Welcome




Thanks guys/


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 20, 2012)

welcome


----------



## KingLouie (Apr 20, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## colochine (Apr 20, 2012)

What's up det? Nice to see you here!


----------



## cad500 (Apr 21, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## DetMuscle (Apr 21, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> welcome





KingLouie said:


> Welcome to IM!





colochine said:


> What's up det? Nice to see you here!





cad500 said:


> Welcome




Thanks yall   Hope I can contribute here


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Apr 22, 2012)

Welcome aboard!  There is alot good people and info on here


----------

